# AMNS or AMNPS for MES 30



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have been using my MES 30 for a few years now with great success. Replaced the element recently, but still works great! One thing I have always had issue with is the smoke time from using the chip tray...most time no more than 30 minutes, without reloading. I have seen the A maze N smokers and cant decide between dust or pellets...AMNS or AMNPS?? Thoughts and experiences with either is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

I have both.    I use both because I have them.   Dust works in the AMNPS also.    SO I would get the AMNPS and later get the dust tray.


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 7, 2018)

I just got a AMNPS a few weeks ago to use in my Bradley and I love it it works great and lasts a long time if you fill it all the way much more economical than useing the Bradley pucks. My friend just go one also he has the same issue as you do can't get more than 30 minutes of smoke on his mes he loves the pellet smoker


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

Being retired, I try to find two or more uses out of things I buy.
The AMNPS gave me the ability to use pellets, or sawdust. I was transitioning away from a Bradley puck pooper, and the high cost of the pucks. (I grafted a BPP into a Brinkman Smoke N Grill as my last home made smoker.)
My MES 30 is the first commercial built smoker I've ever bought.
Another thing was the duration the AMNPS offers, I get 11 hours from a full tray.
So there are 3 reasons for my choice.


----------



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I have both.    I use both because I have them.   Dust works in the AMNPS also.    SO I would get the AMNPS and later get the dust tray.


So if you can use the dust in the AMPNS, why get the AMNS? Any difference in smoke times? Thanks ya'll for the replies!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

The AMNS dont hold as much dust to it dont create as much heat and a lighter smoke.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

deora68 said:


> So if you can use the dust in the AMPNS, why get the AMNS? Any difference in smoke times? Thanks ya'll for the replies!



I'm still experimenting with mine, but I did about a 1/3rd full row of pellets, then put Alder 'dust' over the pellets.
The pellets acted like a fuse to keep the dust burning. (It was smushed alder pucks from the Bradley)
The Alder would not stay lit by itself, but with some pellets, a clean steady burn.


----------



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Being retired, I try to find two or more uses out of things I buy.
> The AMNPS gave me the ability to use pellets, or sawdust. I was transitioning away from a Bradley puck pooper, and the high cost of the pucks. (I grafted a BPP into a Brinkman Smoke N Grill as my last home made smoker.)
> My MES 30 is the first commercial built smoker I've ever bought.
> Another thing was the duration the AMNPS offers, I get 11 hours from a full tray.
> So there are 3 reasons for my choice.


great reasons!


----------



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

c farmer said:


> The AMNS dont hold as much dust to it dont create as much heat and a lighter smoke.


Makes sense..especially for smoking cheeses and the like


----------



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'm still experimenting with mine, but I did about a 1/3rd full row of pellets, then put Alder 'dust' over the pellets.
> The pellets acted like a fuse to keep the dust burning. (It was smushed alder pucks from the Bradley)
> The Alder would not stay lit by itself, but with some pellets, a clean steady burn.


Guess thats the best thing about the whole process...Live and learn! There are so many options...but being kinda slow, I like to keep it simple...


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

By the way, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums!
Please excuse my manners, or lack of... ;)


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

deora68 said:


> Makes sense..especially for smoking cheeses and the like




Yup and for delicate meats like I make at times.     Sometimes a very lite and long some works better


----------



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> By the way, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums!
> Please excuse my manners, or lack of... ;)


Thank you! I've been lurking around for a while now...and there is a LOT of great information that I have found since finding you all. daveomak, dr. k, and bearcarver among others have been very helpful!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

deora68 said:


> Guess thats the best thing about the whole process...Live and learn! There are so many options...but being kinda slow, I like to keep it simple...



It was nice because the pellets were Hickory, and the smushed up pucks were Alder.
My first blended smoke... LOL!
Please ask anything, because if you don't ask, folks don't know you are wonderin about something. ;)


----------



## deora68 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have read of the blended smoke...and I have added different chips in my tray, but not sure if my pallet is that sophisticated to determine the difference!! Could spend many hours experimenting for sure!!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

deora68 said:


> I have read of the blended smoke...and I have added different chips in my tray, but not sure if my pallet is that sophisticated to determine the difference!! Could spend many hours experimenting for sure!!



I was always a Hickory guy. But now, I'm trying things.
I smoked some chedder with Oak I made with my Jointer. A very interesting different taste.
And I mostly smoke Plastic Salmon, the frozen stuff. And did some with Alder for the first time. I could tell a difference.
I have a SIL and Grandson in Washington State who use Alder from their land.
So, trying some new stuff.
I think every batch is an experiment. LOL! :D


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok here's my take: 

ANMPS = tray/maze can burn pellets or dust. Dust gives you a lighter cleaner smoke. Used as a supplement to smokers and cold smoking.

ANMTS = tube burns pellets only. Used to supplement gas grills and smokers . Works well in higher elevations. Also good for cold smoking. 

Chris


----------



## deora68 (Mar 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I was always a Hickory guy. But now, I'm trying things.
> I smoked some chedder with Oak I made with my Jointer. A very interesting different taste.
> And I mostly smoke Plastic Salmon, the frozen stuff. And did some with Alder for the first time. I could tell a difference.
> I have a SIL and Grandson in Washington State who use Alder from their land.
> ...


I think thats why I enjoy smoking meat forums so much...everyone is, there own mad scientist! I really enjoy reading others trials and errors so I can enjoy the fruits of our larbor!!


----------

